# Java Programm in exe umwandeln



## Looky (14. November 2007)

Hallo nochmal,

ich habe ein ziemlich umfangreiches Java Programm entwickelt, welches auf einem 400 Mhz Touchscreen laufen muss. Da nur 400 Mhz und relativ wenig Ram, geht die Applikation gern mal in die Knie und ist einfach saumäßig langsam.

Ich habe ein wenig experimentiert und das Tool mit dem Jet Kompiler umgewandelt in eine exe. Wenn ich auf den Touch nun das Jet Runtime inkl der Applikation installiere, dann läuft das Teil Sahne. Also schön flott, keine Probleme mehr.

Trotzdem ist mir das ganze ein wenig suspekt. Habt ihr erfahrungen damit? Bisher habe ich keine Probleme feststellen können und auch keine Einschränkungen.. Aber trotzdem habe ich ein etwas ungutes Gefühl, da das Tool bald als Update in die Welt rausgeschossen wird...

Danke
Christian


----------



## Matze (14. November 2007)

Es wäre gut, wenn du vieleicht eine etwas konkretere Frage stellts als ob jemand damit Erfahrung hat. Mich interresiert das Thema nämlich auch.


----------



## Looky (14. November 2007)

Mhm, konkret interessieren mich Unterschiede im Laufzeitverhalten. Speichermanagement. Evtl Einschränkungen, einfach dinge, für die man selbst mit der Zeit blind wird..

Christian


----------

